# Spoil it for me please (Mechanicus)



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay so I was excited for the book Mechanicus to come out. Oh man, I bought it. I just can't read it! UHHHH! I read the first chapter. I can't read it... and I love the Horus Heresy Series. I have tried reading that book a million times every time comming back and forth to my usmc unit 7 hour train ride. I just fall asleep. Its impossible. I'm sure the book is good, I think the fact that there are no marines in the book to read about gets me boreded out. Can anyone please tell me what its about?:victory:


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

the rise of the Dark machnicum and civil war on mars there are Marines in it you have to just get that far.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The fact that the Emperor was Saint George and the Dragon he 'killed' was the Void Dragon (who he imprisoned because it was beyond his power to slay it). There's one for you.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm surprised, it is not a bad book. Not the best in the series but still a good read. 
Keep going with it. The Sigilite puts in an appearence, and Dorn begins the planning of the counter attack against Horus. The invasion of Mars by the Imperial Fists does happen near the end of the book, plenty of marine action there.
And as Baron Spikey states...the book confirms the presence of the Void Dragon on Mars. All hail the Machine God!
Oh, and mass Titan battles....
What is not to like!


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

another thing would be that the Emperor IS the Omnissiah. he tricked the martians. also explains why he didnt care if they worshipped the "omni".


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

yah i read it last night... it was aight. The titan clashes were alright. I like how Zeth just pompeys everyones ass at the end. Calavero was definitley my favorite character. thats a good way to go. I like how the Fists and the Guard go "fuck this place, lets go."


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It also left a good cliff hangar in the very last line of the book, leaving it wide open for the awakening of the void dragon, or at least a 40k -as opposed to 30k- novel involving it.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The emp didn't whip the 'void dragon'. He whipped the Dragon. They are two separate entities. The c'tan is only EVER referred to as "the dragon". The Void dragon is something from the eldar mythic cycle that may be a reference, but is more than likely something altogether unrelated.

Oh and the missing two legions get mentioned, too. Dorn says something about "would that we had 15 legions" and the sigilite (iirc) tells him to never again speak of those TWO.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm almost done with it (about 10 pages from the end), and I admit I had the same feelings about the book at the beginning as the OP did.

It starts very boring especially when the rest of the series have been about awesome battles and uber-people etc. I honestly thought it was turning out to be another book like Descent of Angels where I was gonna have to drag myself through the whole thing, gritting my teeth. However, I know and love Graham McNeill's other books and I decided to press on because it must get better in the end.

And boy was I right! Its a little like a train ride (and I mean old style coal-powered trains) where it starts slow, but builds pace until the end is just awesome! Finally a new piece of Necron Fluff in a book (which makes me wonder when McNeill will have a book that includes the Deciever seeing as he's done the two other main C'tan), and also a great read that actually made me interested in the Mechanicum, which I'd written off as that gay fiddly bit that gives the Imperium their technology but is too dumb to use it properly and now believes they have to chant and massage it with oils to make ANYTHING work.

So in total, a great read! McNeill has yet to dissapoint!


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

I liked it, for the most part, but it was hard to judge it fairly, having just finished _Legion_. I love the AL, so it is hard to follow that IMO. Rho-Mu was definitely my favorite character. He was just cool.


----------



## Inquisitor_ball (May 12, 2008)

an insight into how Aweome the emperor is once again


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Inquisitor_ball said:


> an insight into how Aweome the emperor is once again


It's true, every now and again in the Horus Heresy books there's a little snippet of background that makes your jaw drop. The piece about the Emperor's plan to create the Mechanicum was one such piece, he is an absolute legend.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

1001st Son said:


> I liked it, for the most part, but it was hard to judge it fairly, having just finished _Legion_. I love the AL, so it is hard to follow that IMO. Rho-Mu was definitely my favorite character. He was just cool.


You didn't read "Battle For The Abyss" in between then?


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

good. it wasnt good at all :biggrin: BFTA was horrendous.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I enjoyed it. 

I was somewhat disappointed with Legion and Battle. For me, Mechanicum has put the series back on track.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

aye its put the Series back on track for me i guess, i Didn't enjoy Battle for the Abyss, Legion was a good read however and revealed some nice new fluff


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Its always nice to have some new fluff about a Legion which nobody really knew about. :biggrin:


----------

